# Logiciel CNC pour arduino en java.... mais y a un problème



## jfsgeneva (31 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Me revoici avec mon Arduino...  

J'ai trouvé sur ce site une application CNC en java :

http://www.freewebs.com/adub/

L'adresse du zip pour télécharger les fichiers :

http://www.freewebs.com/adub/Slice_Dice_xml_reader.zip









Ca à l'air sympa et selon ce que dit la page d'accueil du site, ça devrait être compatible OS X.
Quand je lance l'application , elle ne s'affiche pas entièrement et ne fonctionne pas.

Dans le fichier .txt  d'instructions il est précisé que l'application à été compilée sur Wind... et que ça pourrais générer des problèmes .... effectivement.

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une piste pour corriger ce problème ?


----------



## jfsgeneva (1 Juin 2008)

J'ai fait les mises à jours java, sur mon eMac OS X.3.9 j'ai la version 1.4.2 (je ne peux pas avoir une version plus récente). J'ai également testé sur mon Powerbook OS X 1.5 (dernère version de java disponible) et là ça ne fonctionne pas non plus, Quand je clique sur l'icône de l'appli pour la lancer elle s'installe à moitié et j'ai ça :







Voici ce qui se trouve dans le fichier readme.txt :


```
This application was created on Windows, which doesn't

properly support setting files as "executable",

a necessity for applications on Mac OS X.



To fix this, use the Terminal on Mac OS X, and from this

directory, type the following:



chmod +x Slice_Dice_xml_reader.app/Contents/MacOS/JavaApplicationStub
```
J'ai donc "chmodé" pour avoir un accès universel, mais c'est toujours la même situation.


Mmmm &#8230; Il est vrai que fondamentalement, ta question relèverait bien de ce forum, mais ce sont les développeurs qui pourront mieux te répondre. Je vais donc t'envoyer chez eux, voir s'ils peuvent t'éclairer !


----------



## grumff (1 Juin 2008)

jfsgeneva a dit:


> J'ai fait les mises à jours java, sur mon eMac OS X.3.9 j'ai la version 1.4.2 (je ne peux pas avoir une version plus récente). J'ai également testé sur mon Powerbook OS X 1.5 (dernère version de java disponible)



Pour info, la dernière version de Java disponible est la 1.6. Elle est installée sous Léopard, mais pas comme JRE par défaut.

Tu peux essayer de lancer ton application depuis le terminal après avoir tapé :
export JAVA_HOME=/System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.6.0/Home 

Ceci dit j'ai lut en diagonale, et je ne peux pas te garantir que ça ait un rapport avec ton problème.


----------



## jfsgeneva (1 Juin 2008)

jfsgeneva a dit:


> J'ai fait les mises à jours java, sur mon eMac OS X.3.9 j'ai la version 1.4.2 ... J'ai également testé sur mon Powerbook OS X 1.5 (dernère version de java disponible)



Je voulais dire que j'ai Panther(10.3.9, java 1.4.2) sur le Emac et Leopard(10.5.3, java 1.5.0_13_119 )  sur le Powerbook.


La version 1.6 de java ne peux pas aller sur mon PowerBook, car elle tourne avec Intel et j'ai un PPC.


----------



## jfsgeneva (5 Juin 2008)

La solution du problème était assez simple, dans le dossier macosx.applications il manque le dossier data, il suffit de le prendre dans le dossier windows.applications et de le déplacer.


----------

